# Need help with my lionfish



## jdecorse25 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had my lionfish for about 2 months now and I can't get him to eat anything but feeder guppies. I know they aren't good for him. I've tried krill with some garlic, but he won't eat it. What should I do?!?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How big is the lionfish? Some of them never learn to accept foods other than live feeder fish, but if I know how big it is, I can maybe suggest a few things to try. I've had a lot of luck getting lionfishes onto frozen foods, it just takes time and diligence.


----------



## Cazoz (Mar 23, 2007)

Try using a feeder stick and wave garlic soaked shrimp or krill around like it's alive. That should get his attention.


----------

